# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  A mjafton Kurani, për të qenë Musliman?

## master2006

Të nderuar forumist, arsyeja që më shtyri të hapë këtë temë është përjashtimi im nga nënforumi musliman, dhe jo vetëm kjo, por ajo që më bëri edhe më shumë përshtypje është arsyeja me të cilën u përjashtova.

Pasi hapa 2 tema në nënforumin musliman, dhe solla disa argumente nga Kurani, se muslimani duhet të bindet vetëm Kuranit si shpallje e Zotit të Madhërishëm, dhe në asnjë shkrim tjetër. Atëherë edhe erdhen vërejtjet nga moderatori, si dhe pasoi mbyllja e 2 temave, dhe përjashtimi im. 

Pas rreth 2 javëve, këto 2 tema u kthyen sërish dhe u barten pa kurfar njoftimi tek nënforumi Bektashinjë. Unë u ankova tek moderatori dhe përgjigja e tij ishte kjo:




> ]
> 
> *Ti je kuranist, sekt ne islam*. Perderisa dhe bektashinjte jane sekt gjithashtu , atehere eshte me e mira qe sektet te perfshihen te gjitha ne nenforumin e bektashijve. Nqs do nenforum special per sektin tend , atehere mund te flasesh me adminin per kete gje. 
> 
> Nenforumi i myslimaneve *nenkupton ate te myslimaneve sunni* , ata qe pranojne kuranin dhe SUNNETIN , e cila ndiqet nga shumica e besimtareve myslimane ne kete bote.



Dhe ajo që më habit më së shumti, është fakti që vet moderatori e quan vetën pjesë të një sekti (musliman sunni), kurse shumë ajete nga Kurani flasin pikërisht rreth asaj se si muslimani nuk duhet të ndahet në sekte (grupe).

Unë jam musliman, i përmbahem Kuranit si shpallje e Zotit, dhe asgjë jashtë këtij Kurani nuk e marr si bazë për zbatimin e fesë. Si mund te me quaj dikush pjesetar te ndonje sekti nese une bazohem vetem ne Kuran? Kjo ishte hera e parë në jetën time të ndëgjoj se paska në Islam sekt Kuranist. Sipas Kuranit në Islam ka vetëm të nënshtruar (musliman) dhë asgjë më shumë as më pak.

Andaj hapa këtë temë për të bashkëbiseduar me ju.

A mendoni se Kurani si i vetëm, mjafton që ta zbatojmë fenë Islame ashtu sic urdhërohemi nga Zoti i madhërishëm?


P.S. ju lutem moderatorit të mos e bartë temën tek nënforumi musliman pasi që do të ma mbyllin menjëherë.

----------


## Matrix

nuk mjafton sepse ne Kuran nuk jepen detaje per faljet, menyrat e agjerimit, detaje per dhenien e zekatit, cfare duhet bere kur shkohet ne haxh etj...

ndaj nje islam pa hadithe eshte praktikisht nje islam inekzistent.

----------


## master2006

> nuk mjafton sepse ne Kuran nuk jepen detaje per faljet, menyrat e agjerimit, detaje per dhenien e zekatit, cfare duhet bere kur shkohet ne haxh etj...
> 
> ndaj nje islam pa hadithe eshte praktikisht nje islam inekzistent.



Pershendetje Matrix,

Te gjitha detajet e faljes u jane urdheruar Ibrahimit (Abrahamit) nga Zoti, dhe nuk qendron fakti qe Muhamedi ishte i pari ai qe i zbatoi ato, per kete kemi mjaft argumente ne Kuran, e per ate edhe nuk gjenden ne Kuran detajet e faljes, sepse ato ekzistonin edhe me pare.
Prova që lutjet (namazi) veç ishin themeluar nëpërmjet Abrahamit gjendet në Kuran; 8:35, 9:54, 16:123, & 21:73

*Lutja e Agimit* duhet të zbatohet gjatë dy orëve para lindjes së diellit (11:114, 24:58).

*Lutjes së Mesditës* i vjen koha kur dielli zbret nga pika më e lartë e tij në mesditë (17:78).

*Lutja e Pasdites* mund të zbatohet gjatë 3-4 orëve para perëndimit të diellit (2:238).

*Lutjes së Mbrëmjes* i vjen koha pas perëndimit të diellit (11:114).

*Lutja e Natës* mund të zbatohet pasi që muzgu hiqet nga qielli (24:58).

*Lutja e të Premtes* (xhumasë) në mesditë është detyrë e obligueshme për secilin burrë dhe grua të Nënshtruar (62:9). Mosarritja e zbatimit të Lutjes së të Premtes është shkelje e tepërt.

*Zeqati* duhet të jepet “në ditën e vjeljes” (6:141), poashtu ajeti “Mëshira Ime i përfshinë të gjitha gjërat, por Unë do të përcaktoj atë për të drejtit që japin Zeqat” (7:156).

*Hollësirat e plota të agjërimit* jepen në 2:183-187.

Një herë në jetë, *Haxhi* dhe Umreh janë të shpallura për ata që kanë mundësi për to. Shtegtimi përkujton nënshtrimin shembullor të Ibrahimit (Abrahamit) ndaj Perëndisë , dhe duhet të zbatohet gjatë katër Muajve të Shenjtë – Dhyl-Hixhxhe, Muharrem, Safer, dhe Rebi I (muaji i 12-të, i parë, i 2-të dhe i 3-të) (2:197, 9:2, 36). Umrah mund të zbatohet në cilëndo kohë.


Pra, nuk mund te themi se Kurani nuk na mjafton apo jo...

----------


## The_Capital

Sa bukur, Matrixi i ja meson fejen !!!!!!!

----------


## toni77_toni

> Sa bukur, Matrixi i ja meson fejen !!!!!!!


Jo nuk po "mëson matrix fejen" sikurse thua, por vertetë është problem ky per muslimanët. ╦shtë problem pasi qe ju besoni haditheve te cilat jane per te vjellur. Unë kam lexuar nga ky anëtar dhe vertetë ai sjellë deshmi kuranore dhe mendoj se muslimanët duhet te percaktohen; ose Kuranit ose haditheve duhet besuar. Prandaj, per ata Matrix tha se "nje islam pa hadithe eshte praktikisht nje islam inekzistent"!

Keto i them vetem per faktin se jo pse unë i besoj Kuranit por Kurani është Shkrim i Shenjt per muslimanët dhe duhet tu mjaftoj, pra nuk ka nevoja per te shtuar hadithe - qelbesira qe e prishin boten.

----------


## Matrix

Une personalisht jam i krishtere, por e njoh besimin Islam dhe kam lexuar rreth tij. Dhe ne forum kam biseduar disa here me muslimane, ne lidhje me ceshtjet e Islamit.

Perseri me duhet te kembengul qe hadithet ne islam jane te pazevendesueshme nga Kurani.
Marrim psh ceshtjet e lutjeve

Kurani nuk jep informacion se si duhet kryer lutja, cfare rekatesh duhen thene, cfare pozicionesh duhet marre gjate saj etj...

Agjerimi perseri ka pershkrimet te cekta.Psh cfare thote Kurani se cfare dite duhet filluar agjerimi? Si llogaritet dita e Bajramit?

Zeqati: sa perqind e pasurise duhet dhene zeqat? Ku shkojne keto fonde te zeqatit? Kush perfiton prej tyre, etj?

Cfare duhet kryer gjate Haxhit? A duhet te rrotullohesh 7 here rreth Kabes?
A duhet gjuajtur "shejtani" me gure dhe sa here?
Cfare rrobe duhet veshur ne haxh etj...?


Jane hollesira qe ne Kuran mungojne, dhe jane hollesira pa te cilat Islami nuk mund te funksionoje dot...

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Eshte hadithi i profetit mbi sektet ne islam , e ai vecaneriasht vecoi nje grup i cili do jete ne vijen e drejte te islamit e ate grup e quajti ''ehlul sunnah we xhemaat'' , mister master .
Nuk ka mysliman ne kete bote , pervec ju kuranisteve , te cilet nuk e quajne veten sunni. 
Bile edhe ekstremistet shiaa e quajne veten sunni , bazuar mbi kete hadith. 
Keshtuqe , ti palo myslimani , nqs mohon ''ehlul sunnah we xhemaat'' shum mire mund te klasifikoj me ate sektin amerikan , ku cdo mysliman i sinqerte duhet te jete zezak , sepse sipas tyre , i bardhi eshte shejtan i krijuar posacerisht nga Allahu per te bere plackitje e te keqija ne kete dynja. Kjo sa per shpjegim ndaj atij qe nuk do te shpjegohet.

A nuk te duket ulje qe mesazhet private i shpalos neper tema , o ti mysliman i pavecueshem?

Mysliman mund ta quaje veten cdo njeri, por jo cdo njeri eshte i afte ti permbushi ato pika te cilet e bejne ate mysliman.

----------


## master2006

> Eshte hadithi i profetit mbi sektet ne islam , e ai vecaneriasht vecoi nje grup i cili do jete ne vijen e drejte te islamit e ate grup e quajti ''ehlul sunnah we xhemaat'' , mister master .
> *Nuk ka mysliman ne kete bote , pervec ju kuranisteve , te cilet nuk e quajne veten sunni.* 
> Bile edhe ekstremistet shiaa e quajne veten sunni , bazuar mbi kete hadith. 
> Keshtuqe , ti palo myslimani , nqs mohon ''ehlul sunnah we xhemaat'' shum mire mund te klasifikoj me ate sektin amerikan , ku cdo mysliman i sinqerte duhet te jete zezak , sepse sipas tyre , i bardhi eshte shejtan i krijuar posacerisht nga Allahu per te bere plackitje e te keqija ne kete dynja. Kjo sa per shpjegim ndaj atij qe nuk do te shpjegohet.
> 
> A nuk te duket ulje qe mesazhet private i shpalos neper tema , o ti mysliman i pavecueshem?
> 
> Mysliman mund ta quaje veten cdo njeri, por jo cdo njeri eshte i afte ti permbushi ato pika te cilet e bejne ate mysliman.



Pse duhet ta quaj veten suni per te qene musliman? Ke baze ne Kuran per ate qe flet?

Ti kam sjellur faktet edhe me heret por ti nuk kupton.


[6:159] *Ata që ndajnë veten në sekte nuk besojnë me ju*. Gjykimi i tyre është me Perëndinë, pastaj Ai do i njoftojë për çdo gjë që kishin bërë.

[6:38] Të gjitha krijesat në tokë, dhe të gjithë zogjtë që fluturojnë me krahë, janë shoqëri si ju. *Nuk lam asgjë jashtë këtij libri*. Te Zoti i tyre, të gjitha këto krijesa do të mblidhen.

[6:114] *A të kërkoj pos Perëndisë si burim ligji, kur Ai ju ka shpallur këtë libër krejtësisht të hollësishëm?* Ata që e pranuan shkrimin e dinë që është shpallur prej Zotit tënd me të vërtetë. Të mos ushqesh asnjë dyshim.

[50:45] Jemi tërësisht të vetëdijshëm për çdo gjë që shprehin, përderisa ti nuk ke aspak fuqi mbi ta. Prandaj, *ua kujto me këtë Kuran,* atyre që ia kanë dronë paralajmërimeve të Mia.


Une po te sjelle fakte nga Kurani, e ti me flet per filan hadithin...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Me thuaj ti mua , arsyen pse duhet te debatoj une me ty mbi kete ceshtje?
Ju te gjithe nje fytyre keni , te gjithe te njejten ajete jashte kontekstit perdorni , e te gjithe te njejten website perdorni. Po i re fyellit ne nje vrime te vetme , ai fyelli nuk nxjerr me tinguj melodioz por thjesht nje zhurme irrituese.

Plus , une kam dhe alergji nga idiotlliqet , keshtuqe , e leme me kaq.

----------


## master2006

> Me thuaj ti mua , arsyen pse duhet te debatoj une me ty mbi kete ceshtje?
> Ju te gjithe nje fytyre keni , te gjithe te njejten ajete jashte kontekstit perdorni , e te gjithe te njejten website perdorni. Po i re fyellit ne nje vrime te vetme , ai fyelli nuk nxjerr me tinguj melodioz por thjesht nje zhurme irrituese.
> 
> Plus , une kam dhe alergji nga idiotlliqet , keshtuqe , e leme me kaq.


Askush nuk te tha ty te futesh ne kete teme. Atje tek ti e hapa kete teme por ma mbyllet, dhe aq me teper mi ndryshuat edhe fjalet qe i postoja vetem per te me fyer.
Prandaj rri atje ku je ok.

----------


## master2006

Cilës fjalë (ne arabisht: Hadith), pos Perëndisë dhe shpalljeve të Tij, i përmbahen ata? [45:6]

Kurani nuk është fjalë (ne arabisht: Hadith) e shpikur; ...ai sqaron hollësisht çdo gjë. [12:111]

Disa njerëz i përmbahen fjalës (ne arabisht: Hadithit) së kotë për ti larguar të tjerët nga rruga e Perëndisë. [31:6]

Sistemi (ne arabisht: Sunnah) i vetëm për tu ndjekur duhet të jetë sistemi(Sunnah) e Perëndisë. [17:77, 33:62, 48:23, 6:114]

----------


## master2006

Kurani dënon të gjitha sektet. Të gjitha grupet në Islam, qofshin ato sunni, shia, ahmadi, ismaili, etj, etj, kanë mospajtime në lidhje me hadithet dhe sunetin e atribuar Profetit. Megjithatë, të njëjtat sekte nuk kanë mosmarrveshje rreth Kuranit.

Janë burimet e ligjit fetar, histori, hamendje, etj, jashtë Kuranit të cilat kanë krijuar këto sekte. 

P.Sh.:

Predikimin e fundit të Profetit të dëshmuar nga mijëra njerëz, i ka tre versione:

1. Ju lë juve me këtë Kuran dhe Sunnet (Muwatta, 46/3)

2. Ju lë juve me Kuranin dhe AHL al-bayt (Musliman 44/4, Nu2408; ibn hanbal 4/366; darimi 23/1, nu 3319

3. Ju lë juve vetëm Kuranin dhe ju do ta mbështesni atë. (Muslimane 15/19, nu1218; ibn Majah 25/84, abu Daudi 11/56.


Për shkak se shumica e muslimanëve ndjekin hamendje (Hadith dhe Sunetin) në vend të vetëm Kuranit (17:46) ashtu siq Krijuesi ynë na tregon që muslimanët ndahën në sekte.

Këto sekte ekzistojnë pikërisht për shkak te dallimeve dhe mosmarrveshjeve rreth Haditheve dhe asnjëherë si pasojë e mosmarrveshjeve ne Kuran.

----------


## jarigas

> nuk mjafton sepse ne Kuran nuk jepen detaje per faljet, menyrat e agjerimit, detaje per dhenien e zekatit, cfare duhet bere kur shkohet ne haxh etj...
> 
> ndaj nje islam pa hadithe eshte praktikisht nje islam inekzistent.


Ndoshta sepse me te drejte ne Kuran i jepet me shume peshe permbajtjes sesa formes!!!
Jane hadithet ato qe jane mbushur me idiotesira, gjoja prej profetit....jo miza ne uje, jo profeti duke u permjerre mbi çati me fytyre nga Qibla, e jo grate e tij ne mes te ares, etj, etj......
E jane hadithet, materia e pare e manipuluesve dhe terroristeve!!

Master, ashtu si edhe Bani, Xhamia e ndonje tjeter, nuk duan te terhiqen prej hunde ngaarabet me perrallat e tyre te mykura....ju lumte!!

----------


## ExTaSy

Kurani esht burimi aty duhet besu duke mos injoru dhe hadithet por kur vjen deri tek nje dylem ktheju kuranit nese ka kapacitet nxjerr ate me te miren prej ti,..

----------


## Se7en

> Jo nuk po "mëson matrix fejen" sikurse thua, por vertetë është problem ky per muslimanët. ╦shtë problem pasi qe ju besoni haditheve te cilat jane per te vjellur. Unë kam lexuar nga ky anëtar dhe vertetë ai sjellë deshmi kuranore dhe mendoj se muslimanët duhet te percaktohen; ose Kuranit ose haditheve duhet besuar. Prandaj, per ata Matrix tha se "nje islam pa hadithe eshte praktikisht nje islam inekzistent"!
> 
> Keto i them vetem per faktin se jo pse unë i besoj Kuranit por Kurani është Shkrim i Shenjt per muslimanët dhe duhet tu mjaftoj, pra nuk ka nevoja per te shtuar hadithe - qelbesira qe e prishin boten.


Nese ti Toni na propozon qe te heqim dore nga hadithet atehere te them edhe une ty heq dore n Bibla. Sepse te dy çeshtjet vijne nga situata te njeta pasi qe edhe Bibla eshte e shkruar nga gojedhenat psh: ky apostull e ka ndegjuar nga Jezusi e k ka transmetu filonit e ky fistekit e ai prenit, preni lushit, lushi palushit, palushi ndues e keshtu me ralle... Apo kemi disa versione ??? Psh Gjoni sipas qefit vet, Marku, edhe ky qysh ju ka tek, Luka pak ma ndryshe e ungjellin e Bernabes e keni lane me qellim mu pluhurose neper arhivat e Vatikanit sepse ma i cari ka qene qeky sepse e paralajmron ardhjen e profetit final...

p.s: Master 2006 une isha skuq me ardhe nje i krishter me ma msu fene time. Ate qe te ka thene Matrix nuk e lun as topi i allamonit, kurse veprimi i modit tek komuniteti musliman eshte shume i arsyeshem.

----------


## bani

> Eshte hadithi i profetit mbi sektet ne islam , e ai vecaneriasht vecoi nje grup i cili do jete ne vijen e drejte te islamit e ate grup e quajti ''ehlul sunnah we xhemaat'' , mister master .
> Nuk ka mysliman ne kete bote , pervec ju kuranisteve , te cilet nuk e quajne veten sunni. 
> Bile edhe ekstremistet shiaa e quajne veten sunni , bazuar mbi kete hadith. 
> Keshtuqe , ti palo myslimani , nqs mohon ''ehlul sunnah we xhemaat'' shum mire mund te klasifikoj me ate sektin amerikan , ku cdo mysliman i sinqerte duhet te jete zezak , sepse sipas tyre , i bardhi eshte shejtan i krijuar posacerisht nga Allahu per te bere plackitje e te keqija ne kete dynja. Kjo sa per shpjegim ndaj atij qe nuk do te shpjegohet.
> 
> A nuk te duket ulje qe mesazhet private i shpalos neper tema , o ti mysliman i pavecueshem?
> 
> Mysliman mund ta quaje veten cdo njeri, por jo cdo njeri eshte i afte ti permbushi ato pika te cilet e bejne ate mysliman.




meqe i permbahesh hidithit , po te sjell nje hadith SAHIH ku Profeti Muhamed as me pak e as me shume thote se ;Mos shkruani nga une asgje pervec Kur'anit , nqs dikush ka shkruar duhet t'a fshije ate, dhe do te doja nqs ke miresine te n'a japesh nje koment tendin , ashtu si ti e kupton, 
dhe dicka tjeter ne kuran flitet per mysliman (te nenshtruar) e jo mysliman sunit, shiit, bektashi, etj etj.

hadithi eshte Sahih dhe mund t'a vertetosh;

*Book 042, Number 7147: 
Abu Sa'id Khudri reported that Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) said: Do not take down anything from me, and he who took down anything from me except the Qur'an, he should efface that and narrate from me, for there is no harm in it and he who attributed any falsehood to me-and Hammam said: I think he also said:" deliberately" -he should in fact find his abode in the Hell-Fire.*

kurse ketu eshte faqja ku e mora , eshte faqe muslimane sunite e emirateve dhe jo propagandistike antihadith sic mund te mendoje dikush,por sidoqofte mund t'a kontrollosh edhe diku tjeter , linku eshte ky;

http://www.islamicemirate.com/resour...al-raqaiq.html

----------


## bani

> Ndoshta sepse me te drejte ne Kuran i jepet me shume peshe permbajtjes sesa formes!!!
> Jane hadithet ato qe jane mbushur me idiotesira, gjoja prej profetit....jo miza ne uje, jo profeti duke u permjerre mbi çati me fytyre nga Qibla, e jo grate e tij ne mes te ares, etj, etj......
> E jane hadithet, materia e pare e manipuluesve dhe terroristeve!!
> 
> Master, ashtu si edhe Bani, Xhamia e ndonje tjeter, nuk duan te terhiqen prej hunde ngaarabet me perrallat e tyre te mykura....ju lumte!!



e ke kuptuar drejte jarigas , hadithi eshte thembra e akilit e terroristeve dhe i gjithe ekstremizmit islamik, ka interesa te caktuara qe perdoret ne kete forme , si nafta , palestina , dhe ne pergjithesi lindja e mesme dhe sigurisht qe ka prapavije politike , por qe eshte e fshehur nen petkun e islamizmit, posacerisht te haditheve dhe qe eshte shoviniste misticike.
hadithi eshte thelbi i brendshem dhe dizajni i jashtem i ketij shovinizmi misticik,
e them misticik se te gjitha keto ndodhin nen ze , shumica e atyre qe besojne ne hadith jane te mashtruar nga kjo propagande , pa kuptuar se ku jane qellimet perfundimtare te ketyre "udheheqesve fetare", dhe nuk eshte veshtire per te kuptuar 11 shtatorin e as sulme te tjera terroriste anembane globit

----------


## Matrix

Me sa shoh, ne Islam qenka nje konfuzion i vertete per shume ceshtje.
Nje hadith thote keshtu, hadithi tjeter thote te kunderten.

Interesante se Islami pretendon se eshte nje fe e bazuar ne llogjike te shendoshe.

Me pak fjale une do doja ta permbledh kete situate me 2 fjali:
1-) Nje Islam pa hadithe eshte INEKZISTENT
2-) Nje Islam me hadithe eshte KONTRADIKTOR

----------


## master2006

> p.s: Master 2006 une isha skuq me ardhe nje i krishter me ma msu fene time. Ate qe te ka thene Matrix nuk e lun as topi i allamonit, kurse veprimi i modit tek komuniteti musliman eshte shume i arsyeshem.


Toni77_toni e ka thene nje te vertete te madhe, tek e fundit ashtu thote edhe Kurani, per kete arsye nuk kam pse te skuqem. Ai qe duhet te skuqet je ti qe nuk u beson fjaleve te Kuranit, dhe ky eshte problem i yti.

Kape e lexo pak Kuran, ne menyre qe mos te ta msoj i krishteri fene.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Nese ti Toni na propozon qe te heqim dore nga hadithet atehere te them edhe une ty heq dore n Bibla. Sepse te dy çeshtjet vijne nga situata te njeta pasi qe edhe Bibla eshte e shkruar nga gojedhenat psh: ky apostull e ka ndegjuar nga Jezusi e k ka transmetu filonit e ky fistekit e ai prenit, preni lushit, lushi palushit, palushi ndues e keshtu me ralle... Apo kemi disa versione ??? Psh Gjoni sipas qefit vet, Marku, edhe ky qysh ju ka tek, Luka pak ma ndryshe e ungjellin e Bernabes e keni lane me qellim mu pluhurose neper arhivat e Vatikanit sepse ma i cari ka qene qeky sepse e paralajmron ardhjen e profetit final...


Kujdes kur flet me tonin sepse te tregoj unë ty se çka është hadithi dhe allahu i yt, per ndryshe unë asgjë te keqe nuk perdora, thejshtë dhash mendimin tim. Mua as qe po me hynë në punë as Kurani as hadithet, per mua nuk janë shkrime me vlerë asnjëra. Por gjithsesi, per hir të popullit tim, detyrohna te jam i kujdesshem në vlersime ndaj tyre. Ajo qe e kam thënë dhe e perseris është se Kurani mbahet si Shkrim i shenjt i Islamit, andaj mendoj se duhet ti besohet dhe ti permbahet secili musliman, nuk mendoj se duhet ti shtohet ndonji hadith-qelbesirë qe vetem sa e qelbë boten dhe u ka qelbë edhe juve qe mirreni me  to.

Sa per Biblen, krahasimi yt është vlersim i yti dhe te e fundit është e drejt e secilit te mendoj i lirë,  por  ti mos ja mbaj edhe aq dertin sepse ne e besojmë plotesisht Biblen dhe jemi të kënaqur - nuk po i shtojmë "hadithe'" dhe perralla arabe  apo diçka tjeter, ne i besojmë dhe e mbjamë per Shekim të Shenjt. 

E persiris se kjo nuk është temë per mua as per ndonji te krishter por thjeshtë, unë dhash mendimin tim pa dashur qe të hyj dhe te thellohna ne kete debat, por realisht, hadithet janë shumë te ndyra dhe as ju vet nuk i besoni atëher kur nuk u konvenon dhe akuzoni te tjerët.

Gjithsesi, ti vazhdo tu besosh haditheve dhe te pergezoj, prandaj pasi qe qenkeni person qe i doni hadithet, ja unë dua te postoj disa nga to:


_"Aliu reportoi qe Apostulli i Allahut tha "Atje ne Parajse eshte nje treg ku nuk ka shitje dhe blerje, por eshte i mbushur me burra dhe gra. Kur nje burre deshiron nje bukuroshe, ai e merr dhe ben seks me ato."Al Hadis, Vol. 4, p. 172, No. 34_

_(Ibn-E-Majah, Vol. 2, p. 169) 
Profeti tha, "Shume shpejt, ju Arabet do te pushtoni shume vende dhe qytete. Qazvin, do te jete njeni nga keto vende. Ai person qe merr pjese ne beteje per 40 nete ose 40 dite, atij do ti jepet nje shtylle e arte ne parajse e mbuluar me xhevahire. Ai do te jetoje ne nje pallat, i cili do te kete 70 mije porta, dhe secila porte do te kete nje hurie (virgjereshe te bukur) si grua te tij."  _ 

_"Profeti ka thene: "Ai qe UDHETON per te marre pjese ne xhihad, pluhuri qe ai takon gjate procesit, ai do te behet arome per te ne Diten e Gjykimit". (Ibn-E-Majah, Vol. 2, p. 167)_

_Sahih Bukhari 21:245
Ai qe flen deri ne mengjes dhe nuk zgjohet per ta falur sabahin , djalli i urinon ne vesh._

----------

